# MISC | Most beautiful train stations



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

StuZealand said:


> It's certainly not this piece of shit where I live:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that is not a beautyful station !

The most beautiful railway stations are found in Italy & France






In Germany most big city railway stations were errected after WW2
They are modern and not beautyful by european standards.



Is The Grand Central Station of NYC the most beautiful railway station outside Europe ? Also the Retiro of Buenos Aires is great architecture.


----------



## Think (Dec 30, 2007)

1772 said:


> And yet, Neuschwanstein is considered one of the worlds most beautiful castles and one of Germanys biggest torurist attractions.
> 
> It's funny when the experts have one opinion on architecture and the people have another one.
> People are reactionary in their nature. Embrace that instead of fighting it.


I didn't read this message before.

That's not a problem of architects. In every field of the culture there is a distiction between the things that are technically good and beautiful but not so popular, and things that aren't technically virtuous at all but they become popular.

Neuschwanstein is as JLo is in the couple JLo-Vivaldi, or as Dan Brown is in the couple Dan Brown-Hemingway. Popularity doesn't mean quality.

I won't make an example with Milano Centrale because I don't know how much popular it is.


----------



## intersezioni (Oct 24, 2011)

Florence, ITALY.

Santa Maria Novella station:




































































The new high speed Station in Florence by Norman Foster:


----------



## Vaud (Sep 16, 2011)

Warning, a little bit of chauvinism follows:

I personally love Lausanne's train station, its façade is very well integrated in the city landscape


















The ones from Montreux









Bienne









And Fribourg









Are all pretty cute too


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

1772 said:


> And yet, Neuschwanstein is considered one of the worlds most beautiful castles and one of Germanys biggest torurist attractions.



Disneyland and the fake Eiffel tower in Las Vegas also draw millions of tourists each year, if you want to go down that road.


----------



## Slagathor (Jul 29, 2007)

Think said:


> I didn't read this message before.
> 
> That's not a problem of architects. In every field of the culture there is a distiction between the things that are technically good and beautiful but not so popular, and things that aren't technically virtuous at all but they become popular.
> 
> ...


You're right when you say popularity doesn't automatically imply quality but the reverse isn't true either. I get very tired of people who feel they must criticize everything that's popular because if it's popular, it must therefore be shit.


----------



## friedrichstrasse (Jan 8, 2007)

Think said:


> I won't make an example with Milano Centrale because I don't know how much popular it is.


Until the 1980s it was considered by many people as the ugliest station in Italy. After the restoration (about 1990), and maybe even thanks to the change of taste, it has become very popular.


----------



## friedrichstrasse (Jan 8, 2007)

I love this station: Genova Piazza Principe


----------



## friedrichstrasse (Jan 8, 2007)

Torino Porta Nuova


----------



## loslurpsullasinistra (Aug 23, 2012)

Torino Porta Susa


----------



## Harrys (Jul 27, 2011)

Marrakech Railway Station


----------



## Think (Dec 30, 2007)

New moroccan stations are too (really too) eclectic, but their are comfortable, functional and the appearance isn't bad. They're great.


----------



## K_ (Jan 5, 2010)

loslurpsullasinistra said:


> Torino Porta Susa


Who sat on the station?


----------



## hemarookworst (Sep 9, 2009)

Station Rotterdam Zuid/South, small but nice


----------



## timo9 (Oct 24, 2008)

Harrys said:


> Marrakech Railway Station


:cheers:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

There are many beautiful stations that look great from the outside, but are pretty dull inside, i.e. the interior does not fit the main purpose of the buildings. The stations with the museum-like interiors look strange.


----------



## timo9 (Oct 24, 2008)

Cerulean said:


> Kuala Lumpur Old Railway Station
> Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia
> Built: 1886
> Style: Neo Moorish
> ...





Cerulean said:


> Ipoh Railway Station
> Ipoh, Malaysia
> Built: 1935
> Style: Neo Moorish
> ...


:cheers:


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

madrid atocha station (E) http://www.disfrutamadrid.com/estacion-atocha


----------



## SAS 16 (Apr 9, 2013)

^^ oleeee


----------



## mpeculea (Jan 7, 2013)

Some stations from Romania

Suceava (Burdujeni)



























Sinaia









Baile Herculane


















Sources:
9am.ro
Wikipedia


----------



## GrahamClayton (Jun 3, 2013)

One of my favourites is Kuranda, in the hills behind Cairns in North Queensland, Australia. The lovely old building is framed by the most colourful and extensive array of plants, trees and shrubs that I have ever seen:










http://melbourneblogger.blogspot.com.au/2010/12/cairns-kuranda-railway-in-tropical.html










http://www.owenwilson.com.au/system...da Rail Station near Cairns QLD _DSC9459.jpg










http://www.brianstravels.com/dotnetnuke1/Portals/1/KurandaS.jpg


----------



## Silver Swordsman (Nov 8, 2011)

I will always love THSR's Hsinchu station.


----------



## CNB30 (Jun 4, 2012)

*Main Street Station, Richmond VA, USA*


----------



## foxmulder (Dec 1, 2007)

I like modern architecture more so new stains on Chinese high speed network look great to me. My favorite will be Guangzhou South. Its aerial look is amazing.



















All the tracks are elevated so it feels like floating


----------



## Silver Swordsman (Nov 8, 2011)

You gotta admit; GZ South is batsh*t insane...


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Triangeln underground train station, Malmö, Skåne County, Sweden*:


2011-001893 par Werner Nystrand, sur Flickr


Mamiya RZ67 - BW - Ilford100 - 9 - Station Triangeln by Gustaf_E, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8936939965/


Untitled by Andreas Kildegaard, on Flickr


Triangeln Sun by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


Untitled by Andreas Kildegaard, on Flickr


Triangeln Tåg- Station by Cola21, on Flickr


Untitled by Andreas Kildegaard, on Flickr


Untitled by Andreas Kildegaard, on Flickr

This station is a part of the Citytunneln projekt.


----------



## sacto7654 (Apr 21, 2013)

Why no love for:

Tokyo Station (Marunouchi Side building, fully-restored as of October 2012):










Los Angeles Union Station:


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Flinders Street Station, Melbourne:









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:1_flinders_st_station_melb.jpg


----------



## Augusto (Mar 3, 2005)

FNNG said:


> I've been to Paris NOD from London King Cross Station, London... Paris Nod should renovate... kinda old and dirty+messy if compare to London. But the rest in Paris are nice, very organise... especially the street at Arch De Champ... so so so organise


You're right about the dirtyness and the mess. But GdN can definitly not be compared to St Pancras. Paris Gare du Nord is the world's third busiest station and Eurostar is just one service among many others while St Pancras is almost dedicated to Eurostar (I know there are also some domestic services from St Pancras but nothing comparable). 
Things should improve though in the next decade with a huge extension on the western side, with some railway office buildings being converted into a new Eurostar terminal that could challenge St Pancras.


----------



## CNB30 (Jun 4, 2012)

Verso said:


> Flinders Street Station, Melbourne:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE the coloring!!!


----------



## Slagathor (Jul 29, 2007)

Yes but who cut off the left wing?


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

sacto7654 said:


> Why no love for:
> 
> 
> Los Angeles Union Station:


It looks like a church :lol:


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

*SÃO PAULO - BRAZIL*

*Júlio Prestes station* (aka São Paulo Station, Sorocabana station, Sala São Paulo, completed in 1937).





































Concert Hall inside:















Estação da Luz (1901), built by a British consortium







































Under construction, in the year 1900, when Sao Paulo only had 100,000 inhabitants:










Modern connection to the underground metro "Luz" (Line 4)


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Adelaide South Australia railway station, in grand neoclassical style


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

city_thing said:


> Southern Cross Station in Melbourne, Australia.


I didn't find Southern Cross very appealing. Actually it only looks good from top IMO. Flinders street is looks much nicer IMO.

I like the interiors of Franca station Barçelona



















Zürich Main Staion
Well mostly the old hall.


----------



## CNB30 (Jun 4, 2012)

*Philadelphia Broad street staton (demolished in the early sixties)*


----------



## Slagathor (Jul 29, 2007)

Demolished... hno:


----------



## traffordboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Liverpool Road Railway Station Museum of Science and Industry Manchester by woodytyke, on Flickr

Maybe not the most beautiful, but arguably the most important station in the world. Manchester Liverpool Road, the worlds oldest railway station!


----------



## Slagathor (Jul 29, 2007)

Is anyone else seeing a row of houses?


----------



## traffordboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Slagathor said:


> Is anyone else seeing a row of houses?


A row of Georgian houses that were converted into the worlds first railway station!


Liverpool Road Station sign, Manchester by Bookmouse, on Flickr


Liverpool Road Station  by smoogie7, on Flickr


----------



## Struckar (Jun 30, 2008)

luhai said:


> Najing South Station


The whole existance of the trains and why they are still in such large use in Europe today is the fact, that they bring you from A to B (which are under 800km apart) in short time, very comfortably, cheaper, safer and more economically than an airplane and that means the high speed rail systems work if you have train stations in the business centres of the cities, or at least direct connections with a lot of other trains to the centre. Having Norman Foster (with all of the respect to the man) around to make you rail terminals means you are getting airports with all of their weaknesses (a lot of time on the check ins, a lot of waiting, a lot of driving to the airport/railport, then boarding on a train, that is much slower than a plane, and lets be reasonable, chinese highspeed lines are far from being safer than planes.
So either China really has way tooo much money, their leaders want to have trains to play with and are not really that smart, or there must be something behind these enourmous stations (maybe the Chinese are building space ships?).


----------



## Sopomon (Oct 2, 2010)

^^
Well the logic was that the cities would develop around the stations, but now that the property market is panning...


----------



## k.k.jetcar (Jul 17, 2008)

I would say the most beautiful train station is the one that welcomes you home to waiting family and friends, after a long journey. 以上


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

Struckar said:


> This is as wrong as an old man on a child. The whole existance of the trains and why they are still in such large use in Europe today is the fact, that they bring you from A to B (which are under 800km apart) in short time, very comfortably, cheaper, safer and more economically than an airplane and that means the high speed rail systems work if you have train stations in the business centres of the cities, or at least direct connections with a lot of other trains to the centre. Having Norman Foster (with all of the respect to the man) around to make you rail terminals means you are getting airports with all of their weaknesses (a lot of time on the check ins, a lot of waiting, a lot of driving to the airport/railport, then boarding on a train, that is much slower than a plane, and lets be reasonable, chinese highspeed lines are far from being safer than planes.
> So either China really has way tooo much money, their leaders want to have trains to play with and are not really that smart, or there must be something behind these enourmous stations (maybe the Chinese are building space ships?).


You just sound like a bitter hater.



Sopomon said:


> ^^
> Well the logic was that the cities would develop around the stations, but now that the property market is panning...


False.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Please do not bring prejudice or such comments to the thread and completely derail it (no pun).


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

friedrichstrasse said:


> The old Central Station in Milan, built in 1865 by the French architect Bouchot, of course in French style.
> 
> It was demolished in 1931-1932 and substituted by the new station, much bigger and still in use.


The "new" one looks much better.


----------



## foxmulder (Dec 1, 2007)

The roof design of Nanjing South Station looks incredible from ground. Sharp design.


----------



## luhai (Jun 27, 2010)

Struckar said:


> This is as wrong as an old man on a child. The whole existance of the trains and why they are still in such large use in Europe today is the fact, that they bring you from A to B (which are under 800km apart) in short time, very comfortably, cheaper, safer and more economically than an airplane and that means the high speed rail systems work if you have train stations in the business centres of the cities, or at least direct connections with a lot of other trains to the centre. Having Norman Foster (with all of the respect to the man) around to make you rail terminals means you are getting airports with all of their weaknesses (a lot of time on the check ins, a lot of waiting, a lot of driving to the airport/railport, then boarding on a train, that is much slower than a plane, and lets be reasonable, chinese highspeed lines are far from being safer than planes.
> So either China really has way tooo much money, their leaders want to have trains to play with and are not really that smart, or there must be something behind these enourmous stations (maybe the Chinese are building space ships?).


Actually the Nanjing South Station is fairly close to city center, right between the old and new districts. Nanjing Airport almost 5 times the distance away in the south. The airport looking thing next to the Station is actually an airbase for the PLANAF and the small "airport" near by is a a helicopter facility for the PLA. Given it's current inconvenient location for high tempo operations and prime real estate underneath it (There are housing development built right next to the harden bunkers). It will probably relocation some where else, list most other military complexes built around major cities during the cold war. 

Link to Maps

For military buffs, here is what that bomber squadron might relocate to. Much more secure location and layout in my opinion, and houses identical aircraft.


----------



## jonasry (Feb 6, 2011)

I really enjoy the out-of-place stations built by colonialists in Africa. Here's two favorites.


Pointe Noire Station, Congo by focalplane, on Flickr


Beira Station by Jonesy38, on Flickr


----------



## friedrichstrasse (Jan 8, 2007)

jonasry said:


> Beira Station by Jonesy38, on Flickr


Czechoslovakian style :shocked:


----------



## Dark_Knight (Nov 15, 2007)

Buenos Aires train stations

Retiro
Mitre Station and Belgrano Norte Station (on the right side). Both are mainly for commuter trains, there are very few long distance services.


subir fotos a internet


imagenes gratis


subir imagen


subir fotos gratis


subir imagen



Belgrano Norte Station 



hosting imagenes



subir foto

Constitución Station (southern Roca line terminus)


subir fotos a internet


imagenes gratis


hosting imagenes


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

The only pics in here form Antwerp Central don't do it much justice.



Thermo said:


> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4143/4748637516_6b5cbea993_b.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jonasry (Feb 6, 2011)

friedrichstrasse said:


> Czechoslovakian style :shocked:


A prime example of modernist architecture. Built by the Portuguese in 1966. Beira was marketed as a major holiday destination for rich white Rhodesians before the civil war and the independence struggles. Therefore a grand rail terminal was constructed.


----------



## lajofa (Sep 12, 2010)

Tiboonda


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Istanbul Sirkeci:








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Bahnhofsfront-Istanbul-Sirkeci_retouched.jpg









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Sirkeci-03-5_%2806h%29.jpg

Istanbul Haydarpaşa (before fire):








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Haydarpasa_train_station.jpg









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Haydarpasa-1070032_1070097a.jpg


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Antwerpen could be the most awesome railwaystation in the whole world. Seriously. Not necessarily the largest one (that title might go to China's airport style railway stations) but the most awesome one of a decent size.


----------



## Baron Hirsch (Jan 31, 2009)

Sadly, the two Istanbul terminuses are in danger of never serving as stations again. Sirkeci on the European side now only serves a 7 station commuter line, as the rest of the line is being refurbished. Likewise, Haydarpasa has been closed for all traffic 3 days ago. Long distance train last left Haydarpasa 1 1/2 years ago. When construction work finishes in mid-2015, commuter trains will all take the route into the new Bosporus tunnel (Marmaray). Possibly, a few long-distance trains will terminate in Haydarpasa in rush hour when the tunnel cannot accomodate them due to heavy commuter traffic. Whether Sirkeci will still operate is being fought out in courts. There are plans to convert both buildings and the railway yards into hotel and tourism sites.


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

lajofa said:


> Tiboonda


The movie this is from is absolutely disturbing. Weird outback town.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wake_in_Fright


----------



## K_ (Jan 5, 2010)

lajofa said:


> Tiboonda


There are quite a few stations like that on the Hunter valley line of Sydney's cityrail. Although these do have a bench too... The oddest thing about that line is that you can't buy tickets at this station (to be expected) but also can't buy tickets on board the train, and that even though the train has a conductor on board.


----------



## K_ (Jan 5, 2010)

Struckar said:


> The whole existance of the trains and why they are still in such large use in Europe today is the fact, that they bring you from A to B (which are under 800km apart) in short time, very comfortably, cheaper, safer and more economically than an airplane and that means the high speed rail systems work if you have train stations in the business centres of the cities, or at least direct connections with a lot of other trains to the centre.


In Europe most rail terminals were originally build outside the city centres as well. The cities then grew and engulfed the stations. On can't blame the Chinese for assuming something similar will happen there.


----------

